# Metro Barrel extentions?



## groundhunter (Mar 19, 2008)

There is a company by the name of Metro Gun Systems that is selling a barrel extention for a 12 ga shotgun that threads in the end of your stock barrel and is about 34 inches long. Your choke then threads into the end of the extention. They claim if you use sub sonic ammunition in combination with this barrel extention that you reduce the noise level to 72 decibils and also reduce recoil 80%. They only take checks, no plastic or cash, and sell for about $280.00.

Has anyone tried these barrel extentions? What were the results? Any experience with Metro Gun Systems?


----------



## BodyCount (Jun 11, 2010)

I just googled it, just like you can, I didn't try real hard and didn't come up with much. That being said, I think the metro barrel was invented by someone in the minneapolis area. Maybe Randy Bartz? If you want a gun that is real quiet for killing geese at close range this is the ticket. Use it with the sub. son. ammo, because that is what it is designed for. And no I have no info on the ammo. The MNPLS Tribune does an article on this barrel every few years. They work, at close range.


----------

